# Small Shop Compressor Possibility



## JohnnyTK (Apr 27, 2020)

Looking for a small shop compressor having always had large volume air to use. I will be using this only for brad nailing, blowing away chips or maybe building a shed. My impacts are battery driven so that will not be a problem. Any input on this subject would be appreciated as space is limited these are about my only choices and available straight away. Also 
*HUSKY 113L (30 Gal.) 175 PSI Vertical Electric Air Compressor 90 PSI SCFM 5.1 $500.00*
*HUSKY 20 Gal. 150 PSI Portable Electric Air Compressor 90 PSI SCFM 4 $300.00*


----------



## PeterT (Apr 27, 2020)

I would strongly suggest you include dB levels in your purchase consideration. I had a Sears (made by Dewalt) that looked a lot like that. Everything about the air delivery, regulator, gauges etc was great but I basically had a throbbing headache every time that thing went on. They may have improved the flapper valve mechanism since then, it was about 15 years ago now. If you need that kind of volume & footprint then maybe consider the piston style (but at higher cost, weight, more amp duty etc.)

I bought a smaller 'quiet' one at KMS that they don't sell anymore, but its a pleassure to turn on. Specs wise you might want to consider something along these lines.
https://www.kmstools.com/makita-2-hp-2-6-gallon-hot-dog-portable-air-compressor-136158
They say 80 dB which is I think is pretty reasonable. Ideally they will have one on the floor & would plug it in for you. But that might be pushing things in this modern big box world we live in.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 27, 2020)

@JohnnyTK 

I have this one:  https://www.homedepot.ca/product/makita-2-5-hp-4-2-gal-air-compressor/1000478084

It is quiet and runs well.  Prior to that I had a similar Bostich unit that ran for 17 years and then had some non repairable issues.  The Makita is a bit heavy but is still portable if you wanted to use it for say, doing trim in a house or framing.  Has the juice to run 2 guns if required.  It takes oil so will last longer than a dry unit.

I also have a smaller 30 gallon upright that runs in the shop for air all the time - it was a good sale at Princess Auto - not a high quality unit but allows me to run my plasma cutter reasonably well.  Ot was a door crasher deal for $350.  It has been running fine for about 2 years after I fixed it -LOL - it had some casting flakes blocking the check valve.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 28, 2020)

Brent H said:


> @JohnnyTK
> 
> I have this one:  https://www.homedepot.ca/product/makita-2-5-hp-4-2-gal-air-compressor/1000478084
> 
> ...



I like the looks of this one and it covers more then I require for air supply. As a tool dreamer, I was looking to the future if I ever add a plasma cutter. But I think I will cross that bridge when I get to it. Always have practiced the buy once, cry once method of purchasing in the past, now rethinking this philosophy as a lot of tools can be PA tools if you only use them infrequently.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 28, 2020)

I would get one at auction a bit used. What you are looking for sells for around 50 - 100. I would aim for something tiny like a pancake Makita that is a true 1.5hp motor and puts out almost 5 scfm or so from just 120V connection. Saves a lot on space. I notice someone already just mentioned it above.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 28, 2020)

Yup. If you are CFM gobbling like air tools or (I imagine) plasma then the small units are probably not right. But if its for nail guns, air blowing, small paint systems, portability, the small guys are very useful. The vendors also play spec games like pressure & max CFM 'max values', but what you need is continuous delivery information which may be harder to discern. Even a big tank can blow down quickly if the compressor is not up to task. And in the bigger HP sizes you start seeing 220v units if that's a factor.


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 28, 2020)

I‘ve had 3 portable compressors.  The first was a Canadian Tire special for $25, the second was a de Walt pancake.  Neither one was very good for nailers as they didn’t kick in until the pressure dropped to 75 psi.  Maybe you can adjust them but I couldn’t. I now have an Eagle with two tanks.  It keeps psi between 100 and 125 so it works well with the smaller nailers I use. It is also the quietest of the 3 by far.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 28, 2020)

This is the brand/model I got from KMS a few years back but around the 425 mark if I recall. Probably FX driving cost up. That's gettin up there.
https://www.kmstools.com/california-air-2-hp-10-gallon-ultra-quiet-portable-air-compressor-174346 
70 dB according to their specs. 
https://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/California-Air-Tools-CAT-10020C/p70275.html


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 28, 2020)

I picked up an oil less pancake portercable unit from a pawn shop years ago claiming 5scfm @90psi I’ve run it for years as a one nailer roofing compressor and it runs all day long as I plow through bundles but keeps ticking (loudly) I’ve also got a single tank oil less lay down dewalt that had required a $15 part to be functional again, has not been as abused as my porter but is as loud, they can be used to pressurize a pig tank for extra volume if needed, I need to run both to use my plasma cutter. Great machines I think, but not for continuous commercial site crew usage. I have yet to see a quiet compressor. They are all loud.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 29, 2020)

It sounds like your total volume needs are pretty small.  One approach is to buy a smaller/portable compressor, and use a larger air reciever that is permanently in your shop.  recharge times take a while, but you have a lot of air should you need it.

Bert did this at my suggestion and was able to do reasonable sandblasting that way.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Apr 29, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> It sounds like your total volume needs are pretty small.  One approach is to buy a smaller/portable compressor, and use a larger air reciever that is permanently in your shop.  recharge times take a while, but you have a lot of air should you need it.
> 
> Bert did this at my suggestion and was able to do reasonable sandblasting that way.


Yes it makes sense to me to start small and I can always upgrade as required. I only own a jewelers blast box so about 6" in width. So low volume required.


----------



## JohnnyTK (May 19, 2020)

Compressor has now been ordered for delivery. I went with the Makita 
MAC5200
*3.0 HP* Big Bore™ Air Compressor*
It has 90 decibels, which is OK as I always have ear protection on when running anything. 
Things are starting to come together.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 20, 2020)

I have that same makita 5200 as my portable unit. Great compressor, not that noisy compared to oil-less ones.

I bought mine from busy bee about two years ago , they had the best price at that time by at least $50 if I recall.

Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

